# Price to Charge?



## RolloriClimber (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking for some opions on a good price to charge for a freelance climber and groundie with their own equipment , just to get stuff on the ground no hauling off.

They also have own insurance . Acutally give 2 prices 1 covered under my insurance 2 under theirs. Price for a day 5-8 hours.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 2, 2006)

Can you climb spikeless? Removals or prunings? I'd be a little more specificopcorn:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 2, 2006)

RolloriClimber said:


> They also have own insurance . Acutally give 2 prices 1 covered under my insurance 2 under theirs. Price for a day 5-8 hours.



If you are under their insurance then you are operating as an employee.

As asub maintaining his own equipment, you need to figure what that costs you. 

I've come to view freelance as the guy who works part time as a climber and gets cash under the table. (when I called myself a frelance climber people asked if I got paid in beer.)

If one has insurance, pays taxes, keeps equipment then that person is a subcontractor.

How I do it is a % as labor, equipment and vehicle.


----------



## woodchux (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd say $50 - $100 per hour...

More if you can get it.


----------



## northernmover (Nov 6, 2006)

We often do takedowns with no wood hauling. I don't bid these jobs any different (estimate the time it will take x your hourly rate). If you are on your own insurance, then you are the company doing the job as a subcontractor and you should charge accordingly.


----------



## RolloriClimber (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Sorry Have been busy with a string of bad luck, and busy trying to get busy.

Thanx everyone for the advice, I will keep note of all.

And yes I can spikeless prune. I was taught spikeless before They would let me use spikes.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Nov 10, 2006)

Have you had training, are you an efficient, safe??? Im not going to go on...

Asking a question like this is like being asked for a quote on a medium sized removal without having seen it.


----------

